# [Hardware] Mise en veille disque dur externe

## Dismantr

Bonjour,

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un seagate 150 Go portable auto-alimenté par le port USB de la machine depuis un certain temps déjà. Le temps de mise en veille de la bête est de 3 minutes d'inactivité (valeur par défaut constructeur). Cette valeur est modifiable à l'aide de l'utilitaire Windows de Seagate.

Mon problème maintenant :

quand j'utilise le disque sous windows, aucun problème, justement : le disque est disponible quand je souhaite y accéder avec cette valeur de mise en veille.

quand je suis sous linux : au début, après montage des partitions (que ce soit par hal ou par commande mount), tout va bien : le disque est en lecture/écriture ; mais après quelques minutes d'inactivité (>3min), le disque n'est plus accessible en écriture (mais ok pour lecture, semble-t-il...) ! Il faut alors le démonter, pour le remonter...

Ce que je souhaite : ne pas avoir à remonter le disque à chaque fois que je l'utilise, c'est super lourd ! Faut-il ajouter une option miracle dans fstab ou dans les fichiers de conf de hal ?

Une petite question en plus : les on/off très fréquents que fait ce disque avec les 3 minutes de délai à la mise en veille ne sont-elles pas néfastes pour sa longévité ? Ne vaut-il pas mieux le laisser tourner, quitte à perdre de l'énergie (je ne l'utilise que lorsque mon portable est sur secteur) ?

Merci pour vos lumières !Last edited by Dismantr on Wed Mar 19, 2008 8:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loopx

hdparm ?

laptop_mode ???

l'outil SMART ??????

jsais pas   :Cool: 

----------

## kwenspc

La mise en veille total du disque puis rallumage,  en cycle c'est pas génial. Il y a un nombre limité de démarrage/extinction du plateau. Ça peu bousiller le disque. Le moins méchant c'est le rangement des têtes quand le disque est pas utilisé. mais le plateau lui tourne toujours. Ça, ça va.

Renseigne toi à propos du nombre de spin-off/up tu verras.

----------

## Dismantr

Ouais je sais, j'ai perdu mon disque de laptop récemment, alors les smartmontools, j'suis au point, maintenant  :Wink: ...

@ loopx : hdparm sert à optimiser les transferts entre disque et processeur ; je ne crois pas que ça soit utile ici  :Wink:  ; laptop-mode et smart ne me semble pas indiqués non plus   :Sad: 

@kwenspc : je vérifie le nombre de spin-off et je le poste, mais je crois bien que c'est une mise en veille totale, en effet ; si je comprends bien, tu me conseillerais de monter le délai de mise en veille ?

----------

## loopx

/etc/conf.d/hdparm

tu peux régler la device de ton disque pour qu'elle passe en veille après un certain temps  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Le soucis avec hdparm (ça a peut être évolué j'en sais rien) c'est qu'il sait pas travailler avec les disques SATA ou émulé SCSI non? Mes disques IDE sur USB sont pas accessibles via hdparm à cause de ça.

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Le soucis avec hdparm (ça a peut être évolué j'en sais rien) c'est qu'il sait pas travailler avec les disques SATA ou émulé SCSI non? Mes disques IDE sur USB sont pas accessibles via hdparm à cause de ça.

 

Nan on peut pas, parce que le protocole SCSI sur USB est trop simplifié pour ça à ce que j'ai lu.

----------

## dapsaille

Merci d'enlever le non resolu de tes sujets je te prie ^^

----------

## Dismantr

Waaa, deux secondes, Dapsaille  :Wink:  Laisse moi au moins le temps de lire les réponses ; d'autant que concrètement, je ne sais pas vraiment comment faire, encore  :Razz: 

Pour info :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Initramfs

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_on_an_LVM2_root_partition

Je passerai ce sujet en résolu quand j'aurais réussi la manip  :Wink: 

Sinon, c'est pas dans le How-To, mais un LVM2 avec un initramfs, c'est jouable ?

Je me demande si, à partir d'un boot avec initramfs, on peut mettre les /boot (oui, j'ai plusieurs distributions, vous vous rappelez ?  :Wink: ) dans le LVM ?!?Last edited by Dismantr on Wed Mar 19, 2008 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CryoGen

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Waaa, deux secondes, Dapsaille  Laisse moi au moins le temps de lire les réponses ; d'autant que concrètement, je ne sais pas vraiment comment faire, encore 
> 
> Pour info :
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Initramfs
> ...

 

Euh... gourage de topic ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Le soucis avec hdparm (ça a peut être évolué j'en sais rien) c'est qu'il sait pas travailler avec les disques SATA ou émulé SCSI non? Mes disques IDE sur USB sont pas accessibles via hdparm à cause de ça. 
> 
> Nan on peut pas, parce que le protocole SCSI sur USB est trop simplifié pour ça à ce que j'ai lu.

 

Ok c'est bien ce qui me semblait. Pas cool  :Sad: 

----------

## Dismantr

@ CryoGen : Ooops !   :Embarassed:  oui, c'est une erreur !  :Sad:  Désolé !

Sinon, vous pensez qu'en augmentant le temps avant mise en veille, ça se passera mieux sous linux, sans pour autant mettre en danger la longévité du disque ? ça implique quoi, de mettre un délai de mise en veille plus long, physiquement, pour le disque ?

(oui, pour l'USB, j'avais remarqué ; le disque dont je vous parle est usb...)

EDIT : je vais essayé ; on verra bien, mais après avoir sauvegardé mes données !

----------

## yoyo

Et un vieux truc crade style un "ls /media/disk > /dev/null" dans un cron (enfin l'idée est là quoi ...   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Mes 0.02 cents.

Enjoy !

----------

## geekounet

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et un vieux truc crade style un "ls /media/disk > /dev/null" dans un cron (enfin l'idée est là quoi ...   ).
> 
> Mes 0.02 cents.
> 
> Enjoy !

 

Ça c'est sans compter sur le cache disque... donc ça ne marcherai pas  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ça c'est sans compter sur le cache disque... donc ça ne marcherai pas 

 C'était juste le principe du cron que j'évoquai, rien n'empêche de faire un "cat" sur un fichier suffisamment gros (ou autre possibilités) ...   :Razz: 

Après quelques recherches, je suis tombé sur "blktool" et sa page de manuel :  *man blktool wrote:*   

> [snip]
> 
> pm-mode        Set underlying device's Advanced Power Management mode.
> 
> [snip]
> ...

 

Cet outil a été suggéré par cette remarque.

Enjoy !

----------

## ghoti

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> ça implique quoi, de mettre un délai de mise en veille plus long, physiquement, pour le disque ?

 

Pour suivre l'idée de kwenspc dans son premier post, le point fragile d'un disque, c'est le nombre de démarrages !

(Moi, j'ajouterais qu'il y a aussi le seeking, mais c'est un autre problème  :Wink: ).

Donc, plus le délai de mise en veille est long et moins le disque a des (mal)chances de devoir redémarrer...

Théoriquement, une augmentation du délai de mise en veille devrait augmenter son espérance de vie.

Avec un desktop, la réponse est claire : supprimer toute mise en veille (sauf si t'es un écolo rabbique  :Wink: )

La question serait beaucoup plus délicate avec un laptop : en augmentant le délai de mise en veille du disque, la fréquence de recharge de la batterie augmente aussi, ce qui va l'user plus vite ...

----------

## marmotton

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (je ne l'utilise que lorsque mon portable est sur secteur) ?
> 
> 

 

Donc je pense que tu peux faire comme pour un fixe? (cf ghoti)

----------

## ghoti

 *marmotton wrote:*   

> Donc je pense que tu peux faire comme pour un fixe? (cf ghoti)

 

Ca m'avait échappé, tiens !

En effet, dans ce cas, la question ne se pose même plus !  :Wink: 

----------

## Dismantr

ça marche ; je vous tiens au courant du résultat  :Smile: 

Sinon la remarque de yoyo est intéressante ; je me renseignerai sur blktool ; ceci dit, je pense que la modification du temps de mise en veille devrait résoudre mon problème  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Raaah, y avait pas un post ya pas longtemps d'un gars d'ici qui mettait en garde contre les disques seagate et cette gestion merdique du mode veille qui pue de la bouche?

Un truc tellement méchant qu'il faut fuir cette marque?

Aaaah: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-628427-highlight-seagate.html

Bon, ya un lien pour une solution.

Seagate, ça pue de la fesse, depuis le 7200.7 moi je dis (qui était "incompatible" avec les Sil 3112, tsss). Depuis, je suis passé à l'ouest (l'est bien le green power)...

----------

## Dismantr

Bien vu pour l'info, El Goretto ; j'étais passé à côté, et comme par hasard, je possède bien un FreeAgent Go...

En attendant mieux (il parait que le problème est réglé dans le 2.6.24... Je teste sous peu...), je pourrai toujours désactiver la mise en veille...

Merci à tous pour vos conseils ;

Je passerai finir ce topic avec le résultat du test avec un noyau 2.6.24 de ce dd  :Wink: 

----------

